# How can you hate a child?



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Just been on facebook and joined a group that's campaigning to get Baby Peter's mother off facebook (yes she is still allowed to access it:angry to find the group has been made for trolling. People have posted messages saying how Baby Peter started it and that they laugh when they think about it.
I feel sick.


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

I think hating children in the case of an abuser usually stems from being abused themselves and the people posting jokes don't fully understand how terrible what was done to Baby Peter is.


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

They must have some serious issues. I don't know how anyone can find it funny.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

D: It's just so sordid that people can joke about something truly awful. And they formed a group? OMG. That really is sickening. Did you end up finding a real non-troll group though?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the internet. >.>


----------

